# Russia. Novosibirsk



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

Novosibirsk Scientific Center "Akademgorodok"

















http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2450.html


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2721.html


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2920.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

good！


----------



## nskstreets (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Da Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Da Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Da Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of D-Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of D-Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Ostepynach


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gelio


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gelio


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gelio


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gelio


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of wazerden


















courtesy of motor nsk

















courtesy of RagazzoSiberiano









courtesy of mikola









courtesy of sibor


















courtesy of nekstreets


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Reiser









courtesy of Siberius

















courtesy of nekstreet

























courtesy of miroslav
































courtesy of ostepynach









courtesy of infest









courtesy of sibour









courtesy of adelvase









courtesy of v- shifanjore









courtesy of Gouverneur









courtesy of siron

























courtesy of Koshmar


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Gelio


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy wizarden























































courtesy AirPlay


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

when posting pictures don't forget to leave a space between them


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy D-ManMongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy Gelio

Winter Time


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy ZSM-5


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy AirPlay


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of wizarden


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Gelio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Novosibirsk


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of afterlife


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of D Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of D Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy D Man Gol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of D-Man Mongol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from Novosibirsk


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy Adelvase


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Siberian capital looking good!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy D Man Mongol


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c) D Man Mongol & Koch


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)D Man Mongol


----------

